# Exam Day Policy



## TheBigPig (Apr 14, 2015)

According to the Exam day policies:

What may I bring into the exam room?

Calculators that comply with the current NCEES Calculator Policy

Snacks (such as hard candies, candy bars, gum) and nonalcoholic drinks

Wristwatches and small clocks

Head coverings that qualify as religious apparel

Two straightedges, such as a ruler, scale, triangle, or protractor

Approved reference materials

Eyeglasses (no case)

Handheld, non-electronic magnifying glass (no case)


I find it interesting that you are not allowed to bring in a case for your glasses. That being said, I planned on bringing in a small zippered pouch with ear plugs, my glasses (in case my contacts get screwy), eye drops, cough drops, extra calculator, and tissues.

Will this pouch be turned down? You can bring in reference material but not a case for your glasses? This doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## lundy (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't have the reference in front of me but you can bring a bag in that is clear, no green, brown, white, yellow grocery type bags but a completely clear baggy. I'm just bringing a big ziplock bag with all of that stuff you mentioned inside of it.


----------



## TheBigPig (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks Lundy, that makes sense. I'll go that route.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 14, 2015)

Even though the NCEES approved list has snacks it isn't allowed in some states. I took chewing gum with me when I took the exam in NYC and was told I was not allowed to chew it during the exam.

The same goes for drinks. While drinks were allowed in the room, they had to be placed on a table and if you wanted a drink you had to go to the table each time.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Apr 14, 2015)

lundy said:


> I don't have the reference in front of me but you can bring a bag in that is clear, no green, brown, white, yellow grocery type bags but a completely clear baggy. I'm just bringing a big ziplock bag with all of that stuff you mentioned inside of it.


My state's exam authorization only requires clear bags only for the PS exam (which I believe is closed book)

I think the rule on the "no cases" is that only your glasses and not the case is allowed on the "desktop". My assumption is that the case can be placed in your bag/box that is on the floor


----------



## Kovz (Apr 15, 2015)

I've seen a few threads mention seat cushions, but I don't see that on the NCEES approved list. I don't want to bring one if it won't be allowed... any advice?


----------



## P-E (Apr 15, 2015)

Kovz said:


> I've seen a few threads mention seat cushions, but I don't see that on the NCEES approved list. I don't want to bring one if it won't be allowed... any advice?


I brought one. Just don't bring a fanny pack - that's just wrong.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 15, 2015)

Wear and bring extra adult sized diapers. Eliminates the need to get up and go to the bathroom, and provides a seat cushion all at the same thyme.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 15, 2015)

Kovz said:


> I've seen a few threads mention seat cushions, but I don't see that on the NCEES approved list. I don't want to bring one if it won't be allowed... any advice?


If it's not allowed, they'll likely make you leave it with the cell phones.


----------



## P-E (Apr 15, 2015)

I recommend one of those big foam fingers especially if you are planning on going to a game afterward. A side benefit is that you can use it to smuggle out five or so NCEES pencils.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 15, 2015)

How did I know Mike would chyme in with his usual sage advice.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 15, 2015)

Also, if the exam is particularly stressful you can use the foam finger to flip off the proctors as you're escorted out of the room.


----------



## scubasniper2009 (Apr 15, 2015)

I am taking the exam in Orlando, FL at the Osceola Heritage Park on Friday. My wife is dropping me off so I will need to call her when I am done with the test for pick-up. The NCEES protocols prohibit cell phones. Will there be lockers or similar to put these belonging in a safe place? I imagine any payphone in that building was ripped out ten years ago.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 15, 2015)

Scuba, you should call the testing agency who will be administering the exam to confirm this, since every state is different. In NJ, they had table for cell phones to be turned in.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 16, 2015)

lundy said:


> I don't have the reference in front of me but you can bring a bag in that is clear, no green, brown, white, yellow grocery type bags but a completely clear baggy. I'm just bringing a big ziplock bag with all of that stuff you mentioned inside of it.


As far as I know this clear bag rule is only for the FE.

I brought a regular backpack full of stuff - extra car keys, wallet, ear plugs, seat cushion, cough drops, chapstick, aspirin, water, hard candies, extra calc batts, little screwdriver, etc. Just don't put any contraband out on the table.


----------



## JunZ (Apr 16, 2015)

can we bring our own engineering paper in 3 ring binder as a scratch paper? or will they give us scratch paper?


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 16, 2015)

JunZ said:


> can we bring our own engineering paper in 3 ring binder as a scratch paper? or will they give us scratch paper?


You should read your NCEES Candidate Agreement.

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=25039&amp;p=7265731


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 16, 2015)

JunZ said:


> can we bring our own engineering paper in 3 ring binder as a scratch paper? or will they give us scratch paper?


I'm told that you'll have enough room in the exam booklet to solve the problem. If you need more room, you might not be solving the problem correctly.

DO NOT bring and use your own scrap paper. That'll be a great way to get kicked out of the exam.


----------



## P-E (Apr 16, 2015)

Don't forget to bring a bag of confetti to celebrate finishing the exam. Proctors love that.

Btw there's plenty of room in the exam booklets to work the problems


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 16, 2015)

Maybe there should be a rule that says everyone MUST read the NCEES agreement at least twice before asking questions about it. Not trying to be snobby or a douche but some of these questions are on topics that should be blatantly obvious.

Scrap paper is HIGHLY recommended. You should take a binder full of it. This way, when you're stuck on a question, you can crumple it up and toss paper balls at people. Your fellow examinees will love the distraction and the proctors really appreciate the impromptu game time.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 16, 2015)

In case anyone is interested:

http://ncees.org/exams/exam-day-policies/

https://cdn.ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/ExamGuide_March2015.pdf


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 16, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> Don't forget to bring a bag of confetti to celebrate finishing the exam. Proctors love that.
> 
> Btw there's plenty of room in the exam booklets to work the problems


How about an air horn too? You know, just for good measure.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 16, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget to bring a bag of confetti to celebrate finishing the exam. Proctors love that.
> ...


Or just hand in your exam like this


----------



## Panchito (Apr 16, 2015)

Good luck to all the April 2015 PE exam takers!!!!

Hopefully, there will be no pencil graphite issues this time.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 16, 2015)

Already heard rumors that there was a shortage of the volcanic clay that's used as a mixing ingredient for the graphite. Apparently test takers will be issued one pencil with ONE piece of lead. Every additional piece you use is -1 from your score.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 16, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Already heard rumors that there was a shortage of the volcanic clay that's used as a mixing ingredient for the graphite. Apparently test takers will be issued one pencil with ONE piece of lead. Every additional piece you use is -1 from your score.


At least the don't have to share pencils again.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Blue 8 (Apr 18, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


>


Lol this was so accurate for me. I kept questioning myself.


----------

